

Ask HN: Music is my inspiration while working. Where do you discover yours? - nns

What sites/methods you use to discover new music?<p>Strangely enough, I find the bestseller list on Amazon quite useful for myself. :)
======
chuhnk
I'm generally a big fan of film scores so whenever Hans Zimmer does something
new I'm always excited to hear it. Otherwise new and relatively unknown
artists are normally featured in TV shows which is another good way to find
decent music. In the extremely early days of Pandora when it was available
outside the US, I found that to be a fantastic way to discover new stuff.

------
apapli
Spotify radio generally gives me sufficient variety - however I must admit I
don't tend to find that much "new music", but I'm ok with that.

